# Upside Down Cage Walking



## Naboo

So I'm still a little new to breeding in general, so if this isn't a strange question please let me know.
however the only Buck i have loves to walk around upside down on his cage, I have him alone in a 10gallon aquarium with plenty of things to do, however he loves to jump on his water bottom climb his way to the top and walk around upside down on his cage lid, which is a black wire mesh. please any insight would be nice


----------



## mousie-lover86

mine does this too i think its just something to do for them even tho they have plenty to do already


----------



## morning-star

Some of them just love to climb and walk on the mesh :lol: 
doesn't really do them any harm, he's just exploring.


----------



## moustress

In the twelve years I've kept meeces, I have seen many mousies do this. I have also suspected on a bunch of deaths caused by falls or misjudged landings. Mousies are very adventurous and not all that bright; they do things because they can, a lot like children.

If it's possible for a mousie to climb in, on, under, over or through something, they will. The cutest example of this was a baby whose eyes were open about two days; found it sitting in an empty water bottle cap that I used to put milksop in. I generally don't use dishes for food or water because it's always converted to a toy or a nesting spot.

How many of you have found a mousie wedged into a tight spot it couldn't get out of? It's happened three times here.


----------



## Naboo

thanks for the help guys, now i feel better that my Buck isn't going crazy lol


----------



## morning-star

I make sure none of the mice have anything to get stuck in -Our really, really overweight doe (Miceicle) got stuck in the hole of one of their wooden toys a few times, so I'm careful what I put in the cage she and the other fatty (Tic) are in. :lol:


----------



## Laigaie

I've had a young and somewhat skittish buck (not yet weaned) wedge himself under the water bottle. It was in one of the holders that hangs over the side of the tank and holds the metal part forward, but he'd decided he wanted to hide under the bottle, inside the holder. When I moved to get him out, he slowly un-wedged. :lol: They absolutely love the mesh. It does, though, seem to be a strong feeling for each mouse. Either they do it all the time or I hardly ever see that mouse do it. :roll: I've mentioned elsewhere I've got a buck who likes to walk on the mesh so he can pee down the sides of the tank. Definitely the most gross thing I've seen a mouse do.


----------



## moustress

I found a full grown doe wedged into the water bottle hoder. It was like something out of a Roadrunner cartoon, where the coyote get squashed by a boulder and suffers an impact and comes out all bent; she was a very crooked little girl for awhile until she managed to get circulation going and was able to straighten out. One of the weirder things I've seen in my mousery.


----------



## Shadowrunner

Good lord moustress xD

I have a quail breeding cage that I house my blue group in. It slightly resembles a boxing cage, and they not only climb the roof, but the wall too. It's like the inside of one of those jungle gym domes we would play on as kids.


----------



## Fraction

Some of my mice love running along the mesh upside down. I find it adorable and feed them mealworms through the mesh when they do it, so now they do it more. Heh.


----------



## Kage Davies

Mine also love zooming around the mesh lids. My burmese buck is always up there, I think its because he can't see out of the sides of his wooden box.

I had a baby who hadn't opened its eyes jump out of my hands and wedge itself under the rat cage once :roll:.

I love it when they squish themselves into the clear plastic box corners to sleep in silly positions. Its so cute to see them smooshed against the sides with their paws in the air.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

Augustus hangs his fat butt on the top of his kritter keeper and pees all down the sides. Ick!

He'll climb around up there, smelling things, if there is a new smell, too. It's very cute.


----------



## Laigaie

Thankyou, *MoonfallTheFox*! I thought I was the only one with stinky nasty bucks who did this!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

I can't keep the darn thing clean! It always has a pee-film in it, and I usually clean it (including the sides) twice a week.


----------



## Frizzle

Just got a new mouse today who's doing exactly this. Enough so, that I got a shot of it.


----------



## Aussie_Dog

Norma Jean and Janet both liked to do it. My mom was watching them one night and she watched Janet take a flying leap from her popsicle house to the lid and start walking around. She, of course, called me over and made me stand and watch until she did it again. Me, I was like, "Meh, she likes doing that." Sometimes I wonder if it's a learned thing, since once one mouse started doing it, the other started doing it too. When Norma Jean died and I got Janet a pair of friends, I was hoping Janet would teach the new girls how to do it, but she died about a week later. The new girls don't do it, and it gives me something to miss about Janet and Norma Jean. Those two were part of a four-some, my first batch of girls I brought home, and all four were climbers. Loved climbing the mesh along the sides and lid of their rubbermaid container that they spent quarantine in.

Norma Jean getting set up

IMG_4141 by AussieDog87, on Flickr

One of only two blurry shots I managed to catch of the lid-walking

IMG_4158 by AussieDog87, on Flickr


----------



## mousery_girl

mine do this when they want to get out and explore


----------



## the.bear.necessities

moustress said:


> In the twelve years I've kept meeces, I have seen many mousies do this. I have also suspected on a bunch of deaths caused by falls or misjudged landings. Mousies are very adventurous and not all that bright; they do things because they can, a lot like children.
> 
> If it's possible for a mousie to climb in, on, under, over or through something, they will. The cutest example of this was a baby whose eyes were open about two days; found it sitting in an empty water bottle cap that I used to put milksop in. I generally don't use dishes for food or water because it's always converted to a toy or a nesting spot.
> 
> How many of you have found a mousie wedged into a tight spot it couldn't get out of? It's happened three times here.


Hi, 
my mouse has done this twice and im really worried she is going to fall and hurt herself. Is there anything i can do to stop her climbing up there?


----------

